# Lamy N.M.



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Finely had good day weather wise so the wife and I took a ride on the old 920RH to Lamy here are some pictures of the museum Ho train layout. The guy wasn't there I didn't know but a big 3 day train show in Albuquerque this weekend also some pictures of the diner car we had lunch in and some pictures of a locomotive I picked up. Wondering if anybody has a spare motor for it.







He wasn't much further along than the last time up in Oct.
I liked his tunels
































That Amtrack is what I need a motor for:laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow you made my day!

I have Lamy cousins. I have never heard of the museum till now.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

There just getting started. Its a cool building was a restaurant and bar and they want to get the restaurant going with the musium.

Cousins in Lamy?
Theres not to many people there but a little north there is.

Haven't heard if anybody has a motor yet for my Amtrak.








This is just south of Lamy not much there eather:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent tunnel portal modelling ... very natural and realistic.

Great road shot above ... set the cruise control, duct-tape the steering wheel into position, plop a brick on the gas pedal, and take a bit of a nap!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Rocky Mountian said:


> There just getting started. Its a cool building was a restaurant and bar and they want to get the restaurant going with the musium.
> 
> Cousins in Lamy?
> Theres not to many people there but a little north there is.
> ...


Actually it's just the last name connection, making the place interesting.
It may be a good homespun story to found out how it was named.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

TJ,
Its wide open out here. Interstate speeds are 75, most 2 lanes are 55-65 and the BNSF runs from end to end so get to see alot of trains from the freeways.


T-Man,

I will look in to that it might be that your kin built or settled that area and they named the town after them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Lamy, the search:*

To keep it simple, the town is named after Archbishop Jean Baptiste Lamy. In 1858 he arrives and cleaned up the town. The town was named after him when the RR arrived. I have the museum link with the info It has all the makings of a Louis L'Amour book. 
Thanks again.
Bob

He's not a North American descendant. So he is more than a 12th cousin. A very distant relative. He arrived in 1839 at Cinncinati from France.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man! You're a froggie????:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rocky Mountian said:


> There just getting started. Its a cool building was a restaurant and bar and they want to get the restaurant going with the musium.
> 
> Cousins in Lamy?
> Theres not to many people there but a little north there is.
> ...



I wish the Jersey turnpike looked like that in rush hour.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish Jersey looked like that!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reckers said:


> T-Man! You're a froggie????:laugh:


You know what they say.

You can pick your friends
You can pick your nose,
You can pick your friend's nose, but
You can't pick your relatives.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

And that's the truth foke's.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Just got to my dad's place around 6 took some pictures of his O scale I tried to post them but no luck. I have very little service here. Maybe the morning will be better.


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

That's my daily commute. I live in Eldorado, just outside of Santa Fe. Ironically, the Santa Fe railroad never did reach Santa FE. Too steep of a grade and too little population. Lamy was, and still is, the local train station. There was a spur line from Lamy to Santa Fe that goes right by my house, and there's a tourist train (the Santa Fe Southern) that plys that route, even picking up freight cars in Lamy and shuttling them in to town. We've taken that ride a few times. 

The train museum is in a donated building. I appraised it for the donation. It's an old Saloon and general store built in 1888 and, of course, is reportedly haunted. It was pretty freaky as an abandoned bulding with bats everywhere and some rooms that would stay dark even with flashlights in hand. I haven't been in there since it opened, just can never seem to find the time. Do they still have the original bar and barback in there? It was hand carved in Germany and brought in peices by train to be the original saloon bar.


----------

